# Anyone heard of "Fireball" is it a strain?



## goddog (Dec 31, 2007)

i just won a bag of it from my local co-op for best art work...

i have never heard of it before..

it is really really dry......

goddog


----------



## Free The Weed (Dec 31, 2007)

I've never heard of the strain. If they don't know what a strain is, they just make up a name. 

You can moisten it by placing some lettuce (or lemon peel or orange peel) in the bag. It doesn't take long and it will cause the bud to get moldy if you let it stay in the bag too long.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL... it's called "fireball" cuz if you were to put a flame to it, it would go up in a flash of fire like a fireball. LOL

ok... about moistening it... whatever u put in there to moisten it up is going to change the flavour of your weed... if u use potatoe, it'll "taste" like potatoe, apple - apple, etc.

lime peal, lemon peal, apple, and orange peal r what I use... personal prefference, is all....

hey man... free weed is free smoke....


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2007)

"lettuce"... it won't _flavor_ yer buds...


----------

